# can I invole the BBB and the IRS?



## josh1081 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am positive the affair is still going on. He uses company time and resources ie facebook and cell phone to contact my "wife".
I also know the majority of his pay is under the table so to speak.
his boss is one of his better and probably only friend and I highly doubt he'll do anything if I say something. I want this as nipped in the bud as possible and making his job hurt would go far.
can I contact either beareau (sp?) and have them do something about the taxes he hasn't claimed and the misuse of company property?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's probably a bad idea. BBB could care less about these issues. Do you have proof the OM is being paid in cash "under the table"? Have you ever really tried to talk to the IRS? That's a complete exercise in futility. I think the IRS does have a tip line, but I'm not sure how that works. If his boss doesn't care, the misuse of company resources is not even an issue. 

Does the OM have a wife? If so, contact her about the problem. Your wife is enabling his behavior, so disclose her behavior to others.


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

827Aug said:


> That's probably a bad idea. BBB could care less about these issues. Do you have proof the OM is being paid in cash "under the table"? Have you ever really tried to talk to the IRS? That's a complete exercise in futility. I think the IRS does have a tip line, but I'm not sure how that works. If his boss doesn't care, the misuse of company resources is not even an issue.
> 
> Does the OM have a wife? If so, contact her about the problem. Your wife is enabling his behavior, so disclose her behavior to others.


Attacking the business is a sign of revenge, and this will not work for your favor. You will spend too much energy running down the wrong path.

I don't care for dishonesty though. If you suspect that he is frauding the IRS, the ncall the IRS tipline. The least that they will do is check them out.



> Does the OM have a wife? If so, contact her about the problem. Your wife is enabling his behavior, so disclose her behavior to others.


This would be the way to attack the issue head on. Of course this will create a fight between your wife and his wife.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Josh I think now that footbal season is over your bored. Besides I though she moved out? You are still tring to controll something you can't. The OM will screw this up, hell stop waisting the energy on her, focus on your self and us the energy for good, like being a father.

I mean dont waste the time making a bunch of phone calls and tracking things down, when you go to the park or play a board game.

You have been dealing with your W shinanagian for what...a year and half? 

This thing will calapes on it own you will not need to help it along.

As hard as it is stay away from her she want space, she moved out, well let her have it, screw her she can put her big girl pants on and take care of her self. The OM is a screw up also, screw them all, this thing will fall apart and then you can watch from the side lines.


----------

